# Facebook is Down - Productivity is Up



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/faceb...ages-office-managers-everywhere-rejoice/39583


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Marlin Guy said:


> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/faceb...ages-office-managers-everywhere-rejoice/39583


"Nothing will bring an uptick to office productivity faster than a Facebook outage.

The site appears to be experiencing problems and Facebook addicts around the globe are doing exactly what you'd expect them to do: they're tweeting about it."​
Of course, I often find a broken site more time consuming than one that works ... I keep checking to see if it is back yet instead of getting what I wanted to do done and moving on ... but I'm not a Facebook addict.

Hopefully the extra volume doesn't take down Twitter. Then the cubical dwellers would have to move to YouTube ...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Sounds like they had quite a mess on their hands...

Link: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/note.php?note_id=431441338919&id=9445547199&ref=mf


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Qwest might be to blame 

Link - news.cnet.com/8301-30684_3-20017463-265.html?tag=topTechContentWrap;editorPicks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kiknwing said:


> Qwest might be to blame
> 
> Link - http://news.cnet.com/8301-30684_3-20017463-265.html?tag=topTechContentWrap;editorPicks


It sounds more like a coincidence than a link. Facebook is blaming their error correcting routine and inability for their database to keep up with requests. The additional traffic of database requests repeated due to errors certainly didn't help Quest (if they ran over the network) ... no one needs more traffic when a route is down ... but the problems did not cause each other.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Is this a precursor to the world coming to an end? I didn't even notice.

The comments were interesting, especially this one:


> *Diana Arthur-Leetch* Thanks for keeping us updated but I am a bit ticked off because in Cafe World where I was running with the clock on getting my Sunday Brunch a 3 star rating and I only got a 2 star rating for my boyfriend as he works and I help him on his computer.


My Scrabble board hardly ever goes down.


----------

